# Trouble seeing resort reviews



## csxjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

I logged into the other side of TUG to check out a resort and am having difficulty.  I tried to go to Fla then pan handle and nothing happened.

I then tried to put the name in the search box and kept getting small pop up windows that said "error."

I tried going to reviews from this page and now am now being told "web page unavailable."

Is it me?


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

And of course now it's working fine.

As Rosanne Rosanna Danna would say, never mind.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2015)

I cannot reproduce the problem, what browser are you using?

direct link to the panhandle area:

http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?FL-Gulf Coast/Orlando | Panhandle Area&area=4&group=13


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2015)

ah ok...glad its working now!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> ah ok...glad its working now!



I would have thought it was my computer but those small boxes saying "error" were new to me.

I found the resort I was looking for, Steamboat Landing on the pan handle and am going to book it.

Thanks


----------

